# The moment of awakening



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

What are the charming / languid / alerted (et al.) scenes of waking up* you remember?

* Edit: not necessarily from a routine nightly sleep in anticipation of further "realisticness" questions

A compilation of a few such moments:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I had to smile seeing this question, most people who are waking up always look they did sleep with lots of make up and hairdresser beside her / his bed.


----------



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I had to smile seeing this question, most people who are waking up always look they did sleep with lots of make up and hairdresser beside her / his bed.


It's cinema. Such scenes are less unrealistic than many scenarios are.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fenestella said:


> It's cinema. Such scenes are less unrealistic than many scenarios are.


I know what you mean and it is no critic towards you personal, , but look at that first clip, including earrings......


----------



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Pugg said:


> but look at that first clip, including earrings......


 Then please watch the film Sidewalks of London (1938), see where and how Libby (Vivien Leigh) spent the night.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2016)

I just read this disgusting news .

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...ngo-in-paris-butter-rape-20161204-gt3rut.html

Well this news is in a sense an awakening,how is it possible that for the sake of "art" this could happen.
Horrible.......

http://www.elle.com/culture/movies-...ast-tango-in-paris-rape-scene-non-consensual/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> I just read this disgusting news .
> 
> http://www.elle.com/culture/movies-t...on-consensual/
> 
> ...


Page does not work Traverso.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2016)

I used another link,it works now,thank for letting me know.:tiphat:


----------



## Vinski (Dec 16, 2012)

12,395 awaken in a same movie.









Groundhog Day starring Bill Murray.


----------

